# Вопрос по нейрологии



## берлаух (20 Июл 2011)

У меня Полинейропатия.Нейролог делал обследование:подключали что-то к голове и к ногам,соответственно по переменно сначала к правой ноге и пр.стороне головы(прошло без проблем),а с левой стороной никак не могли сделать нужное измерение,с горем по-полам на конец-то сделали,при этом не раз спросили  онемела ли у меня левая нога.А после врач,просмотрев результаты обследования направил меня на МРТ мозга.На снимках МРТ мозга имеется белое пятно.Доктор сказал,что это не срашно,это всего навсего нарушение мозгового кровообращения,притом что я гипертоник с более 30-летним стажем.Но мне всё же как-то неспокойно.Жаль что не получилось загрузить снимки результатов обследования. Спасибо за возможные ответы и разъяснения,или подскажите где я могу проконсультироваться по нейрологическим вопросам.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Июл 2011)

берлаух написал(а):


> Спасибо за возможные ответы и разъяснения,



а в чем вопрос собственно?


----------

